# Cape Cod Camping



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I have read the existing threads and there is great info.









I have never been to Cape Cod but hear it is a great place for vacations. That is why we are planning a 10 day trip.

I am looking or camping on/near a beach. Level of service is not important to us. The quality and site is more important. This particular trip we are not looking for the row style campgrounds. I would prefer on the beach with kid activities nearby. I cannot forget my DW, she likes the small town shopping experience.

Any ideas or suggestions would be great help.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thor...
That sounds like a great vacation! I wish we could join you.
I have some friends that work out on THE CAPE. (FD) They say it's very nice out there. Good luck.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Thor,
My only camping experience on the cape was at Bayview campground on Rte 28 in Bourne. STAY AWAY. A lot of very trashy looking seasonals, a very unfriendly front gate staff and security patrol. I would like to find the same type of place you are looking for. I hear good things about Peter's Pond Park, 508-477-1775, but haven't been there yet.

As for small shops, you can't swing a dead cat without hitting one on Cape Cod. When do you plan to visit?

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Steve - Crossed off of the list

Peter's Pond is looking really good. They have a great site as well. Does anyone know how far away the beach is? If it is within walking distance, I think I will book.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just finishing spending more time searching campgrounds and came across Dune's Edge. Has anyone stayed here before?

www.dunes-edge.com

Thanks
Thor


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Last Memorial Day we stayed at Scussett Beach RV Park. I was nice, large sites, no sewer though. Part I didn't like was no campfires. One side bordered on a bike path along the Cape Cod canal and the back was a very nice beach.


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

We have stayed at Peters Pond about 2 years ago. Nice campground, clean, but people who work there have no personality at all. No campfires allowed. Also it is not near a beach. Try the site thatscamping.com for reviews of NE campgrounds!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Thor,
Peter's Pond Park is on a fresh water pond on rte 130 in Sandwich, MA. The ocean beaches are a few miles away. The nicest beaches are on the southern side of the cape where the water is much warmer. 
Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the help

Looking to stay as close to the beach as possible..hopefully within walking distance. This way the kids can go wild.

The search is narrowing down too:

Dunes Edge
Scusset Beach
Salisbury Beach
Costal Acres
Beach Rose
Peter's Pond

Thor


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Thor...we will be staying at Beach Rose in Salibury Beach over Memorial Day weekend. Will let you know how it is.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks again everyone. I appreciate the comments.

Thor


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thor, I don't know if you have young children but Dunes is in Provincetown and is mainly a campground with many homosexuals. I was told by friends that have been there to stay away if you are bringing children with you. Unless of course you don't have a problem with this then by all means disregard my post.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow Trying to say that politically correct was not easy!


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow Trying to say that politically correct was not easy!>>>

No, but I feel families need to know this info BEFORE they make a reservation. I personally would want the heads up.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Nicely worded!!

I contacted Dunes Edge and after reading the comments..it is now off our list.

Thanks


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

I understand that different people have diffferent experiences but I wouldn't be too fast to cross Bayview off your list. We have camped there for the last three years and have reservations for this summer for another 10 days. Our experience has always been positive. The folks that work there have been very helpful and courteous at all times. It is clean and the rules are enforced. I suggest that you go to rvparkreviews.com and take a look at what other people who have stayed there have said. I have found this web site very helpful when looking for a campground.

Bob


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I started calling around today and there is not alot of choice left! Campgrounds are filling up quickly.

Thor


----------

